# To Subdude or not to Subdude



## Svendsen (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Everybody

I live on the 2. floor in an apartment building and one month ago i got a SVS PC12-DSP and I am loving it. But the building is old - over 110 years - and so is old woodenfloors - which have vibrated happy along with the sub. That's why I decided to try an Auralex Subdude - and I am very surprised with the results. I ran REW before and after -and there is no visible difference, but the bass sounds much more clear and controlled - while the floor almost doesn't move anymore. The difference seems huge when playing music - where it somehow seems faster and more precise.

Am I just imagining this difference? I couldn't see the difference with REW -so why should it sound different?
:scratch: Any ideas?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Did you try a waterfall and spectrograph reading, the difference may show up there. There are some things you cant see on an SPL graph though so dont get too beat up about that. These isolation devices are designed to do exactly what you noticed, and its likely there is reduced vibration through the floor and reduced resonance through the cavity under the floor as a result, these are likely the differences you can hear.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Svendsen said:


> Am I just imagining this difference? I couldn't see the difference with REW -so why should it sound different?
> :scratch: Any ideas?


What did you measure?

In the frequency domain, you may not have any changes, but in the time domain, there may be huge differences.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe you are hearing a differance as explained by Moonfly. You should try the waterfall graph for fun just to see, but like i said i'll bet there is a differance due to the decoupleing of the sub from the floor.


----------



## Svendsen (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the response - offcourse you are all right on - I only did check the frequency response curve... so as soon as posible I'll run REW again - and see how it looks... but still I can still hear the difference - and I'm pretty sure my downstairs neighbour can feel the difference too.

:jiggy:


----------

